# Pickled Eggs  (Lazy Bear Method)



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2013)

*Pickled Eggs* (Lazy Bear Method)

Call it Recycling, or whatever---It works Great !!

If you buy & consume Pickled Red Beets, this really works good, and the eggs taste Great !
All you have to do is save the juice left over, after eating all the Beets in a store bought jar of Pickled Beets. Then put as many Hard Boiled Eggs that will fit, in place of the Beets. Leave eggs in for at least 3 weeks, and the pickling will get all the way to the yolk.
I usually reuse the juice for 2 or 3 times.

Give it a try!

Bear


Eat All Pickled Red Beets, and Save The Juice.
Replace Red Beets with Hard Boiled Eggs:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSC05038.jpg.html



After 3 weeks or more, remove what you want to eat, and slice in half:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSC05040.jpg.html



Add Salt & Pepper, and Enjoy:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSC05042.jpg.html

__________________


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 19, 2013)

That's using your head.

We all like the easy stuff.


----------



## chef willie (Dec 19, 2013)

the ultimate recycle.......have the local mini-mart by you save the next empty jug & juice of Hot Mamas for you and load that juice up with eggs...YUM........Willie


----------



## cappyr (Dec 19, 2013)

We use lots of pickled pepper slices at home.  Save the juice and use that to pickle eggs along with some Cajun seasoning.  We have one of those little egg slicer things that slices the egg into even thin slices.  They are great in salads or on crackers with stuff as game day appys.  I never tried reusing the vinegar but think I'll tryit since ya said its ok.  Thanks.


----------



## disco (Dec 19, 2013)

Har! I love the colour and I bet kids go nuts for them.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2013)

c farmer said:


> That's using your head.
> 
> We all like the easy stuff.


Thanks Farmer!!

I really am a "Lazy Bear"!!------Like This:




Chef Willie said:


> the ultimate recycle.......have the local mini-mart by you save the next empty jug & juice of Hot Mamas for you and load that juice up with eggs...YUM........Willie


Thanks Willie!!

Great idea!

I'm glad I posted this---Gonna be getting more Great ideas!!!

Bear


----------



## driedstick (Dec 19, 2013)

That looks great will have to try, But I don't think the wife will let me come in the house for awhile 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Willie good idea on the hot mommas really like them.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 19, 2013)

When I lives at the beach a friend who owned the gas station mini-mart would put the eggs right in with the Hot Mamas. It was his $ 2.00 "breakfast special", sausage and eggs!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey Bear

Great idea.  I've got a jar of homemade pickled beets just about empty.  Will be filling it with eggs.  Something else I do.  When I finish off a storebought jar of hot banana peppers, I fill it up with stuffed olives and let it sit for about 3 weeks--nice.  But just so you know, they *don't* work well at all in a martini!!!  LOL

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2013)

CappyR said:


> We use lots of pickled pepper slices at home.  Save the juice and use that to pickle eggs along with some Cajun seasoning.  We have one of those little egg slicer things that slices the egg into even thin slices.  They are great in salads or on crackers with stuff as game day appys.  I never tried reusing the vinegar but think I'll tryit since ya said its ok.  Thanks.


Sounds good !!

I gotta try some heat.

Bear


Disco said:


> Har! I love the colour and I bet kids go nuts for them.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!!

LOL---No kids here---All Mine!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2013)

driedstick said:


> That looks great will have to try, But I don't think the wife will let me come in the house for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You!!

I gotta try some with heat too!

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> When I lives at the beach a friend who owned the gas station mini-mart would put the eggs right in with the Hot Mamas. It was his $ 2.00 "breakfast special", sausage and eggs!


MMmmmmm---Great Breakfast!!

Bear


----------



## cappyr (Dec 20, 2013)

*Back in da day there was a lil barroom, deli, neighborhood hang out down the street from where I stayed.  Their happy hour special was pickled eggs and draft beer, both for 10 cents.  I would walk home from work or class (college daze) and stop in about 3 times a week.  For a doller ya could have 5 rounds.  Get a belly full and a buzz.*





*   *The only problem was 2 dollars worth made the walk home lots harder and the morning after 'gas'  was epic.

*  *


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2013)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Bear
> 
> Great idea.  I've got a jar of homemade pickled beets just about empty.  Will be filling it with eggs.  Something else I do.  When I finish off a storebought jar of hot banana peppers, I fill it up with stuffed olives and let it sit for about 3 weeks--nice.  But just so you know, they *don't* work well at all in a martini!!!  LOL
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

I gotta try some of those other things too, like Heat & Dill.

The only other store bought jars of juice I ever tried was eggs in leftover "Vlassic Bread & Butter Pickles", and they weren't good at all.

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 20, 2013)

Fantastic to see! I love eggs, and yours look terrific!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2013)

CappyR said:


> *Back in da day there was a lil barroom, deli, neighborhood hang out down the street from where I stayed.  Their happy hour special was pickled eggs and draft beer, both for 10 cents.  I would walk home from work or class (college daze) and stop in about 3 times a week.  For a doller ya could have 5 rounds.  Get a belly full and a buzz.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah Yes---The good old days!!!  Don't get me started---I'd be boring people.

Bear


Leah Elisheva said:


> Fantastic to see! I love eggs, and yours look terrific!!!! Cheers! - Leah


Thank You, Leah!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 21, 2013)

Cappy's stories are so damn good! And Bear is so masterful at this stuff! Fantastic!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2013)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Cappy's stories are so damn good! And Bear is so masterful at this stuff! Fantastic!!! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks Leah!!

There are a lot of better cooks than me. I'm just good at making things easy to follow.

My Sister said I should have been a teacher, but I just couldn't wait for my own 12 years to end!!!

Bear


----------



## dj mishima (Jan 4, 2014)

I've never tried pickled eggs before.  I might have to give this a whirl one of these days...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2014)

Dj Mishima said:


> I've never tried pickled eggs before.  I might have to give this a whirl one of these days...


You'll love them, DJ !!

Bear


----------



## jc1947 (Jun 13, 2014)

Great BearView :)

I am going to have to try them


----------



## frosty (Jun 13, 2014)

Way to go Bear, another great reminder to reuse/repurpose/recycle!  You really are a teacher, just without the headaches and the paycheck!








Keep on teaching!!


----------



## nwdave (Jun 13, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Gary!!
> 
> I gotta try some of those other things too, like Heat & Dill.
> 
> ...


On this point, was it a matter of personal taste you didn't like the Bread & Butter pickle vinegar or was there some reaction in the combination that created a foul beast, not suitable, unless you like kimchee?  I've got a jar of Farman's Bread and Butter Cucumber Chips about finished and a bunch of ready to peel eggs and an itch to try it, using the different strokes for different folks rationale.

~Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2014)

JC1947 said:


> Great BearView :)
> 
> I am going to have to try them


Thank You Col. !!!   Good to see ya!!

Long Time!!!  How you been??

Bear


Frosty said:


> Way to go Bear, another great reminder to reuse/repurpose/recycle!  You really are a teacher, just without the headaches and the paycheck!
> 
> Keep on teaching!!


Thanks Frosty!!

Funny---I was once asked to be a Cabinetmaking Teacher, but I told them my nerves couldn't take the worrying about some kid running his hand through the shaper or some other meat eater!! I was sure I'd blame myself!!

Bear


NWDave said:


> On this point, was it a matter of personal taste you didn't like the Bread & Butter pickle vinegar or was there some reaction in the combination that created a foul beast, not suitable, unless you like kimchee?  I've got a jar of Farman's Bread and Butter Cucumber Chips about finished and a bunch of ready to peel eggs and an itch to try it, using the different strokes for different folks rationale.
> 
> ~Dave


Hi Dave!!

The Bread & Butter Pickles we get around here are sweet.

The eggs soaked in their juices were very bland, without much added flavor at all.

I still want to try some in the leftover juice from a jar of Dill Pickle Spears.

Bear


----------



## hllywd (Nov 25, 2014)

Not to butt into the thread, but pickled beets are pretty easy too. You can start with beets fresh from the garden, but I cheat a little. The grocery around the corner recently had Freshlike "Baby Beets" for $.88/can. 3 cans with the juice in a half gallon Mason jar, then boil together 2 cups apple cider vinegar, 2 cups white sugar, and 3 or 4 tablespoons pickling spices till the sugar dissolves and cool. I throw in a few crushed red pepper flakes for some kick. Add that to the beets already in the jar and stick them in the fridge for overnight or longer, they'll keep indefinitely. You can eat the beets first or transfer some of the juice to another jar and make pickled eggs right away. This makes plenty of juice. If you don't like beets just make the vinegar mixture and add a couple cups of water to make a pickling juice. I've seen people add regular yellow mustard to that mix... As with anything the sky is the limit!


----------



## hllywd (Nov 25, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Hi Dave!!
> 
> The Bread & Butter Pickles we get around here are sweet.
> 
> ...


I've wondered about the Claussen Hot n Spicy dills... I can't eat the pickles, the ones I tried were way to hot (and I like spice)! The eggs might tone that down...


----------



## driedstick (Nov 25, 2014)

hllywd said:


> Not to butt into the thread, but pickled beets are pretty easy too. You can start with beets fresh from the garden, but I cheat a little. The grocery around the corner recently had Freshlike "Baby Beets" for $.88/can. 3 cans with the juice in a half gallon Mason jar, then boil together 2 cups apple cider vinegar, 2 cups white sugar, and 3 or 4 tablespoons pickling spices till the sugar dissolves and cool. I throw in a few crushed red pepper flakes for some kick. Add that to the beets already in the jar and stick them in the fridge for overnight or longer, they'll keep indefinitely. You can eat the beets first or transfer some of the juice to another jar and make pickled eggs right away. This makes plenty of juice. If you don't like beets just make the vinegar mixture and add a couple cups of water to make a pickling juice. I've seen people add regular yellow mustard to that mix... As with anything the sky is the limit!


sound good but I am a pickle fan these have been sitting in my fridge since veterans day Nov 11th will give them a couple more weeks. They have onion, Jap peppers and cayenne peppers. they are going to be tasty,,,,, you can by the big jars of pickles at wally world for 4.50 or so. 













IMG_20141111_205413888.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 25, 2014






I give them a good shake every couple of days. 

DS


----------



## bonzbbq (Nov 26, 2014)

I came across a recipe a while back, I dont remember where I found it but  take a large jar of bread and butter pickles and strain the juice untill they are fairly dry, mix a large bowl of sugar with a small bottle of your favorite hot sauce with the sugar, layer pickles then sugar, pickles, sugar, you get the picture untill the jar is filled, turn daily and wait (if you can) for a couple of weeks, when I put them out for company they are gone in minutes, everyone raves about them, another idea I found is put boiled eggs in a large jar and fill with your favorite vinegar bbq sauce, I use georges hot, add some pickling spice and you will soon have some excellent eggs. Bonz


----------

